# MAXTREMEPHARMA SOMA MAX 10



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all i have just been offered some of maxtremepharma soma max 10. As anyone used it and if so what was results thanks


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bump???


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

No one used it???


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

No mate I've never heard of it ......


----------

